# Port Macquarie Expo



## ronhalling (Mar 16, 2016)

To all those people from here i said i would meet up with at the Expo here i apologize, i will not be there as my father in law passed away yesterday and i have to go to Brisbane for the funeral  ...............Ron


----------



## Herpo (Mar 16, 2016)

Ron you don't have to apologise to anyone. Family comes first. I'm sorry for your loss...


----------

